# I got laid off



## naturestee (Apr 8, 2009)

... that about sums it up.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh no! Best wishes for a better job for you - I was in your shoes 5 years ago - the company I had been at for 5 years closed its doors and everyone was let go. Some people had been there for 25+ years and those folks were hoping to retire from that job.

I searched for a new job for months and had some really BAD interviews (one was so bad I ran to the local bakery, bought a large piece of chocolate decadence cake and a large coffee) and some interviews that I did not get an offer for but it was worth the hassle - I now have a job that I love - doesn't pay a lot but I finally have a job I look forward to going to.

It is tough to see the good that comes out of a tough situation like this but I was told, when one door closes, another will open.

:hug:

Denise


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 8, 2009)

oh man i am so sorry


----------



## trailsend (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh no, I'm sorry! I hope you'll be able to find something else.


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 8, 2009)

OMG that is so unfair, stupid recession.


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am very sorry that you lost your job... i hope you find a new job soon...my husbands job has laid off 3 people in the last two weeks... one employee was there 37 years. the only reason my husband is still there is because he can do all the different jobs that they do plus he is the only one willing to work out of town


----------



## Leaf (Apr 8, 2009)

Just stay strong - you'll manage through it!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that.  Stupid Wisconsin job economy (I'm aware that it's everywhere, but I live here and see it daily). Are you eligible for unemployment benefits?

:hug:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, the good thing is I should be able to get unemployment benefits when my company payout ends. Everyone laid off today is getting paid for the next two months because we weren't warned. In fact, we were all supposed to have guaranteed jobs in Milwaukee (our plant closing was announced last July) but apparently today's cuts were international.

I'll find out more details of my payout next week. Today was just for firing us and walking us out. It sounds like they don't even have the details all set in stone yet. I don't think my boss even knew about this last night because he had a list of projects for me to start up.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh no  I'm so sorry. We're worried here cause this is my son's senior year....... we are struggling to get him money together for college (and he's really intelligent and I want him to go - he will do good things!) and my hubby's work should be picking up right now.... yet they lost hours today (cut from 9 hours to 8... we rely on overtime since his work is seasonal)... 

I don't know what is going to happen.... we're in a mess in this country.... I do fear a depression. 

:hug:


----------



## Spring (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry . Times are just awful.

Not too much better in Canada either. I'm scrambling trying to find a part time job to afford a car and tuition in a year and a half.. 
I'm kicking myself for not getting steady job a couple months ago when we were booming. Now no one is hiring.

Hoping everything will be alright!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 9, 2009)

I am sorry to hear you were laid off. Was that with Sigma?

My brother-in-law was laid off from the Oil industry up north (Syncrude), but he wouldn't settle for unemployment because he had other things he could do for much more money than unemployment insurance. He is keeping quite busy.

My brother sub contracts for Syncrude, but they would lay him off for several weeks without pay and then bring him back to work again.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 9, 2009)

Not with Sigma, I left there just over a year ago for a job that was easier on my fibromyalgia. The company I was working for is called Pentair, and I did testing on water filters. Mostly for home use, hence the layoffs. Residential-based business is super slow.

Bo, does your son not qualify for much financial aid? I need to go kick my nephew in the butt since he's the same age and I found out he's decided not to go to college or tech school at all for now. He never even tried to see what he would get for financial aid, and as the son of a single mom with a low paying job and three other kids he should get a lot. Plus he has to look into getting an apartment on his own instead of living in our basement, since going to school was part of that deal. Stupid kid. Sheboygan is really hard-hit with layoffs so I don't know where he thinks he's going to get a job.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 9, 2009)

Not much at all..... The type of work hubby does - his pay looks bigger than it is once they take out dues, uniforms, all that crud...... and they don't look at what you have in debt! 

We will get him there I think... he's gotten some scholarship money and I'm looking for work to do outside of my houses that I clean....


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 9, 2009)

:bunnyhug:i am sorry. it's not that great here either. the government thinks that with low interest rates our mortgage repayments are so low that we'll go out on spending sprees:rollseyes yeah right! need that extra money to afford the astronomical food prices and to keep for rainy day when the bankers shove the rates back up:censored2::soapbox

keep strong - you are not alone


----------



## Flashy (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that this has happened. No words of advice though sorry, but I will be thinking of you.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh man that stinks, I know how you feel, so many people in my family have no job and my Dad is just holding on my a thread. Economy is so bad that we were told if you can pay your bills, keep your car on the road and feed your family then your one of the lucky ones. So many people I know are moving to Australia for a job.

I guess the economy is the same everywhere, hope you don't have too much trouble finding a new job!


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Spring wrote: *


> I'm so sorry . Times are just awful.
> 
> Not too much better in Canada either. I'm scrambling trying to find a part time job to afford a car and tuition in a year and a half..
> I'm kicking myself for not getting steady job a couple months ago when we were booming. Now no one is hiring.
> ...


I heard Cananda and Switzerland were the only countries not going through the recession must of heard wrong.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 9, 2009)

Keep trying to be positive. That's the only bit of advice that I have for you. At least you still have a form of income.  Save up, because WI unemployment can sometimes take forever to get! It's nice when you get a monstrous back-payment check, but it chews through savings waiting for it!

Look on the bright side, you got laid off in April, which means you can enjoy Spring!  In between job hunting and your normal activities, go outside and play with your bunnies! I got fired last April and that's what I did. I laid around for a week, then started going outside and enjoying the nice weather. 

Things will turn around, sometimes, it just takes awhile.  :hug:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 9, 2009)

Canada is definitely going through the Recession, maybe not as bad as the States though.

Our banking system here seems to be better than the States. It's much harder to get Mortgages here. I've seen on some TV shows how people really fib about their wages and get huge mortgages that they can't pay.

Susan


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh no, I can't imagine how awful that must have been. Going to work, getting told you're fired, and being walked out to your car! I'd be a total wreck. I hope with your specialized experience you can get another job soon. At least WI has a lot of science-y businesses. I'm SO glad I'm in the non-profit sector--we're getting more grants (economic stimulus package) to do research, rather than losing jobs.


----------



## Leaf (Apr 9, 2009)

*bat42072 wrote: *


> I am very sorry that you lost your job... i hope you find a new job soon...my husbands job has laid off 3 people in the last two weeks... one employee was there 37 years. the only reason my husband is still there is because he can do all the different jobs that they do plus he is the only one willing to work out of town



Where I work, we brought up Shared Work, which is a branch of Unemployment. 

We now get payed partial unemployment for hours lost. You have to work no more than 32 hours in a week to qualify, but if you call in sick or take a vacation day you are disqualified for that week...

At my job we're working 32 hours a week, most weeks, or even less.

For a 32 hour week I receive $64 through Shared work, plus an additional $25.. I don't understand the $25 creditbut have the paperwork here somewhere - but the extra $25 is something Obama implimented.



If anyone here (in the US) works at a place that cuts hours or is doing layoffs, I'd encourage you to have your HR look into the Shared Work program.

When times are tight every pennny counts.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 9, 2009)

At 20 I wish I had gone to a four year college.

They always have sick animals? Being a vet tech I thought that but I have next to no experience and the vet is going to take a tech with 20 or so years then tech with 1 year or less. 

Everyone I graduated with is in the same boat. A lot are going back for nursing. I might to soon real soon. I put in app everyday. And I am either over qualified or just not the right person. 

Or my tats can be seen. or they think I wont except the pay. right now i would take 5.15 a hour.

Shiner burn center just annoncende they might close six more hospitals. Plus the one on galveston island


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 9, 2009)

My Mam said to become an undertaker, people can't do without them


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 9, 2009)

My friend who was a little... off... Said that her life's plan was to become an undertaker and move to Florida. There are a lot of old people down there, so there would be a constant supply of work! It's like a goldmine down there, according to her.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, my mother's advice is get a job that has to do with poop! Be a plumber or engineer who works on the sanitation systems or something else that deals with bodily waste.

Everybody poops, and no one wants to deal with it. So there will always be work for those willing to keep poop away from the general population and cleaned up.

--Dawn


----------



## Boz (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh no I'm sorry!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 10, 2009)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> Well, my mother's advice is get a job that has to do with poop! Be a plumber or engineer who works on the sanitation systems or something else that deals with bodily waste.
> 
> Everybody poops, and no one wants to deal with it. So there will always be work for those willing to keep poop away from the general population and cleaned up.
> 
> --Dawn


My Dad has been with waste water management for over 20 years and they are even threatening lay offs because it is a city job. Luckily, my Dad is higher up, so his job is safe.


Naturestee...I am so sorry to hear about you're lay off . Ryan and I want to search for new jobs, but we are so scared to because with our current jobs...we don't risk being laid off, but with a new job...we might have that risk. It stinks.


----------



## BethM (Apr 10, 2009)

Naturestee, I'm sorry to hear that. 

There are grumblings at my work about possible layoffs, too. They've been offering voluntary time off almost every day for a couple months now. So far, there have been enough volunteers so they don't have to force anyone to leave. (That department has a lot of young people who still live at home, and are perfectly happy to only work 2 or 3 days a week, even if they're not getting paid for the time off.)

Although layoffs are still just rumors at this point, it's really nerve-wracking that there really isn't enough work to go around.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 10, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about your job. I hope something else comes along soon.

It seems that everywhere is having a hard time at the moment 

Jan


----------

